# An introduction



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is a short introduction to myself. Im 33yrs old, my partner is 34yrs old, I have a 14yr old son from a previous relationship. We have been trying to conceive for just over 3 yrs, had all the tests done which showed my tubes are well and truly blocked thanks to endometriosis, but on the positive side my partner is absolutly fine . We are going through our first IVF cycle, currently on buserelin and menopur. The first scan didnt show any follicles so they doubled my menopur (sooo expensive), the second scan showed 7 follicles. I was hoping for more than 7 but compared to 0 im very grateful to have 7!! Has anyone had success with a similar number? I have another scan 6/5/13 to check they are growing as they should be, I must admit I am having more twinges/pain near my ovaries aswell as bloating over the last 2 days which im hoping is a good sign they are growing. Do you think there may be more follicles growing? Im trying really hard to relax and not stress about it but its easier said than done!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to give you a bit of PMA.  I only had 4 follicles and 3 eggs were retrieved and fertilised.  I am currently nearly 34 weeks pregnant with one baby.

I am proof, you don't need a huge number .

Good luck

X


----------



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, its given me some hope  Congratulations on your pregnancy, enjoy your last few weeks before your bundle of joy arrives xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I had about 6/7 early on in my cycle and these were only on one ovary. The number increased as I carried on stimming a bit longer and my other ovary decided to react, too and I got 12 eggs in all.  One resulted in my 10 month old and two are now blasts that are currently in a freezer.  It only takes one though. Good luck.


----------



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Bubblicious, had another scan today, ive 5 follies in the 20's and 5 ranging between 13 and 16. Had my last dose of menopur at 9am and just had trigger shot at 10pm ready for collection on friday!!! Im very grateful for the 5 mature follies but really want a few more mature on friday just to give me more chance of 1 successful embryo to transfer, keeping everything crossed  and


----------

